# Late March/Early April Suggestions



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi folks, just beginning thinking about a good destination out west in late March/Early April. I'd kinda like to do something I haven't done. So far I've seen Moab, St George, Sedona, and Vegas area trails. I'm considering Fruita but would also like other considerations. Time isn't the issue, it's weather and trail conditions. Ideally I'd prefer not driving to the East Coast.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fruita/Grand Junction is a great choice since you haven't done it. I've been there the last weekend of April (3) times for the MTB festival which I think they've now moved to the 1st weekend in May. I don't know anything about it but could the riding in Bentonville be ready to go by then? 
The other guaranteed option that would be prime is the Phoenix area. There's enough riding to ride something new every day for 7-10 days if you wanted but much of it is similar and there isn't a ton of gnarly double black if that's your thing. Tucson would be another option....less trails overall but less crowded as well.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

roniero said:


> I am fond of traveling so I have already decided which countries I want to visit. I have plan to go to Caribbean Islands. For example, Dominican republic where I want to try scuba diving in resort town of Bayahibe. And of course I will visit the resort for adults.


I'm fond of traveling as well. Love scuba diving. This particular inquiry has to do with mountain bike destinations that I can drive to.


----------



## suvlako (Feb 5, 2008)

Tucson. Not as well known but people who visit are telling us it's better than some of the more notable destinations. Riding is as good as anywhere. That is if you like 6000 ft back Country descents. 
https://reviews.mtbr.com/video-local-loam-tucson-as


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

suvlako said:


> Tucson. Not as well known but people who visit are telling us it's better than some of the more notable destinations. Riding is as good as anywhere. That is if you like 6000 ft back Country descents.
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/video-local-loam-tucson-as


Tucson is my pick. Much less expensive than resort towns, if that matters to you.


----------

